# differential fluids



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ok another question for you dodge guys. first time changing the fluids but does anyone know how many liters of gear oil goes in the front and rear axles on a 04 ram 2500? im going to use lucas gear oil but also want to add lucas oil stabilizer, just don't know how much stabilizer to put in with the gear oil.

also would any of the high mileage transmission fluid (from auto zone or advance) work in theses trucks and how much does that take as well?

I posted this on a ram forum in august and only got 1 response to just go to the dealer, so thought I ask here

thanks


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dodgegmc1213;1841274 said:


> ok another question for you dodge guys. first time changing the fluids but does anyone know how many liters of gear oil goes in the front and rear axles on a 04 ram 2500? im going to use lucas gear oil but also want to add lucas oil stabilizer, just don't know how much stabilizer to put in with the gear oil.
> 
> also would any of the high mileage transmission fluid (from auto zone or advance) work in theses trucks and how much does that take as well?
> 
> ...


http://www.dodge.com/bodybuilder/2004/docs/dr/fc.pdf


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks kimber!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

dodgegmc1213;1841296 said:


> thanks kimber!


Don't forget friction modifier if you have a limited slip diff.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Not a clutch type differential. No additive required.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

jhenderson9196;1841335 said:


> Not a clutch type differential. No additive required.


Says right on PDF if it has trak-lok to add friction modifier. See note 2.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Trac-loc was a limited slip unit installed in Dana differentials. 03 and up Dodge 2500 trucks use AAM differentials that do not use clutches. Check your info. Report your mistake.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd put it in either way it won't hurt anything. Some synthetics have modifier in them


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

jhenderson9196;1841511 said:


> Trac-loc was a limited slip unit installed in Dana differentials. 03 and up Dodge 2500 trucks use AAM differentials that do not use clutches. Check your info. Report your mistake.


So it is my mistake that dodge put out info that you don't agree with?

OP lets make this easy, Make sure you inspect the diff while you have the cover off.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

next time im under the truck ill see if there is a tag or #s on it


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

note 2 in the PDF about friction modifier applies only to the 9.25" rear differential - which is a 1500 axle. This is a chrysler axle that shares the same trac-loc as a dana 44 unit. 

the 10.5" and 11.5" are both designated as "AA" (short for american axle manufacturing or AAM) - which are 2500 and 3500 axles.

so in short, the file tells you to add friction modifier to a 9.25" rear if it has the trac-loc, and add nothing to the 10.5" and 11.5" rears.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Correct,
and the AAM requires a synthetic lube.
Note: the AAM does have a shoe on ether side.
If you experience any shudder add some friction modifier.
But,no friction modifier is needed, but if the gear lube all ready has it, in it, it won't hurt it at all, it's just not needed.



linckeil;1841667 said:


> note 2 in the PDF about friction modifier applies only to the 9.25" rear differential - which is a 1500 axle. This is a chrysler axle that shares the same trac-loc as a dana 44 unit.
> 
> the 10.5" and 11.5" are both designated as "AA" (short for american axle manufacturing or AAM) - which are 2500 and 3500 axles.
> 
> so in short, the file tells you to add friction modifier to a 9.25" rear if it has the trac-loc, and add nothing to the 10.5" and 11.5" rears.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

ok so I plan on using this stuff: http://lucasoil.com/images/documents/TDS_Lucas-SAE-80W-90.pdf
I seen on auto zone's website its excellent for use in limited slip differentials no special additive needed. so I guess just this and I should be good?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Doesn't appear to be synthetic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jhenderson9196;1841772 said:


> Doesn't appear to be synthetic.


Agreed......if it was it would say so.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

so it definitely needs to be synthetic? what is exactly the difference between non synthetic and synthetic? ok they got another: http://lucasoil.com/images/documents/TDS_Lucas-Synthetic-SAE-75W-90.pdf


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

could you use dino oil?
probably.
I think it will only effect your millage and it could be slow to engage(lock up) as it is a gear driven unit the thick fluid could effect it's operation until it warns up.

ram already has a 15k change interval that sounds excessive when aam went to synthetic in an attempt to lengthen oil change intervals.
http://www.machinerylubrication.com...-discovers-advantages-of-on-site-oil-analysis

the same axel in a different make touted no change intervals (lifetime)


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

By looking at the tag on the differential - what am I looking for --- obvisouly a series of numbers, but are there codes? Two I am referring to is:

02 F-350 (Just bought the cover and gasket. DId not research amount, but said to fill to top of fill-hole)
96 Dodge 1500


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They usually say what to put in them on tag

They don't say if you need modifier or not. I usually put it in either way it won't hurt it if you don't need it


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Well if it wont hurt - makes sense. Mobil 1 Synthetic ATF? What brand is the modifer - what's it called??


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

MajorDave;1842167 said:


> By looking at the tag on the differential - what am I looking for --- obvisouly a series of numbers, but are there codes? Two I am referring to is:
> 
> 02 F-350 (Just bought the cover and gasket. DId not research amount, but said to fill to top of fill-hole)
> 96 Dodge 1500


Think you mean bottom of fill hole. This is the method used by most shops and any axle I have every worked on. Normally just check capacity to see how much to order/pick up.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

well got lucas gear oil and a thing of additive, didn't put it in letting the gasket maker set up during the night


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I did same thing, but did not put additive as the synth said it already had it and was for rear slip diff...


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

MajorDave;1850457 said:


> I did same thing, but did not put additive as the synth said it already had it and was for rear slip diff...


Yea I just got incase


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

MajorDave;1850457 said:


> I did same thing, but did not put additive as the synth said it already had it and was for rear slip diff...


I still put it in.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1850601 said:


> I still put it in.


I thought about it, but since it specifically said it and money was flying out the wallet already, I didn't haha!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just hope the gasket maker is good enough, there was a regular gasket on it when I took it off. I thought of this yesterday is there any type of cleaner to wash out the diff? (Besides brake cleaner which I would not use in there) I just wiped out any crap then used an air hose


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

We use black silicone and fill it 10 minutes later. You'll be fine


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1850869 said:


> We use black silicone and fill it 10 minutes later. You'll be fine


this stuff is ment for gear oil i guess. Hoping to do the front today


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

the guys from fast


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

hey another ? The additive is just for the rear not the front?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Correct front is open


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1851022 said:


> Correct front is open


thought so. Figured i check before i do anything. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1851022 said:


> Correct front is open


If it's open, why do you need a cover?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

dieselss;1851085 said:


> If it's open, why do you need a cover?


Aerodynamics,everyone knows that! Hahaha


----------

